# Honda HRX or Toro Time Master



## Adreno (Jun 23, 2020)

I've had my electric Greenworks 60v for a year, it was great the first 3 months but once my bermuda grass became thicker. It would bog down and turn off, most times it didn't have mulch that well. It would leave big clumps of grass behind and the lawn wouldn't be wet 90% of the time. So with mowing season ready to begin here in Texas, I wanted a much better mower. Preferably gas, I've done plenty of research between these 2 mowers but still torn apart from which would I should buy.

The HRX models I'm looking at is HYA or HZA also Toro Super Recycler.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I've got the Honda, and recommend it. But I don't have any experience with the Toro. If you do get the Honda, definitely get the one with the blade stop system. I'm pretty sure the HYA has it


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

White94RX said:


> I've got the Honda, and recommend it. But I don't have any experience with the Toro. If you do get the Honda, definitely get the one with the blade stop system. I'm pretty sure the HYA has it


+1. But if you need the wider deck width there is no substitute.


----------



## Adreno (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.

I ended up buying the Honda HYA model. There was only 1 left at a local Home Depot and knew they were hard to find so I jumped the gun to get it.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Adreno said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I ended up buying the Honda HYA model. There was only 1 left at a local Home Depot and knew they were hard to find so I jumped the gun to get it.


Excellent choice. I bought the Honda HYA last year...best decision I could have made. Great cut and very good power. Had a craftsman prior and it would bog down a big in thick grass as well as leave clumps. The Honda has never left visible blades of grass after a cut.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I also picked up the HYA last fall. Great mower! Replaced an Ego. It did not have the power for TX StAug.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I was debating the same models last year to use as a clean up mower or when I want to keep my turf a bit taller. I got a HYA Honda mower from my local Lowes. It may be the best push mower I've ever owned. I read a few reviews on the time master compared to a honda and it steered me a way. I'm sure its a great mower though.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I was contemplating getting the Time Master, but ended up not doing so since my lawn just has too many trees and curves for it to be of any benefit.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I bought a HYA last weekend. Have yet to open it though because still no use for it. Been reading a lot of reviews online about poor suction and alot of uncut grass. Seems like an extreme considering all the other positive reviews. Have any of you with the new HRX units experienced this?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Bean4Me said:


> I bought a HYA last weekend. Have yet to open it though because still no use for it. Been reading a lot of reviews online about poor suction and alot of uncut grass. Seems like an extreme considering all the other positive reviews. Have any of you with the new HRX units experienced this?


HRX here. I get uncut grass if I'm in full mulch mode and grass longer than I'd like before a mow. It's not really an issue for me because I usually double cut for better stripes. Besides a double cut you can set the mower to full bag for a rear discharge without the bag on for better suction or use the bag in bag mode obviously. Last fall I ran it in the middle of mulch/bag with no bag to take care of some leaves and that seemed to work great. Only down side to rear discharge is all the crap is blown out right at your feet.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

PodScot said:


> Bean4Me said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a HYA last weekend. Have yet to open it though because still no use for it. Been reading a lot of reviews online about poor suction and alot of uncut grass. Seems like an extreme considering all the other positive reviews. Have any of you with the new HRX units experienced this?
> ...


thanks for the quick response. I intend to use this in a bag only mode with an occasional bag/mulch mode for leaves in the fall to help break them down more. Cutting at sub 2.5" so I think that also helps reduce the low suction, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jleiwig (Apr 6, 2020)

I own both. I bought the HRX this year because there are some things about the Timemaster I hate, so I've heard all the hype on the HRX and decided to try it myself. If the grass is even remotely damp and you're real close to breaking the 1/3 rule, the time master doesn't do very well. If your grass is very healthy and thick, the time master doesn't do well. I've only used the HRX for one mow so far, but I wish it had their version of the personal pace system on it. That is really the only thing I miss from the time master. The Honda chewed through everything and left super small clippings from the double blade system. Not sure which one I will keep. Maybe both, maybe neither. I'm on my fifth mower in 6 years at this house. I think I have a problem.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Had a Honda for 8+yrs and it was a great. Had issues one day with it and borrowed my neighbors TM and it blew me away at how well it suctioned and cleaned up vs my old Honda. I use a reel 99% of the time to mow with but when I need a clean up, the extra width has been great. Only 2 months into owning the TM, so we will see how it holds up again the Honda.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I looked for months at the Timemaster then decided to return to Honda after being an Ego user since their first mower came out. I purchased a Honda HRX217HYA last fall and have been very happy with it. Very powerful and great suction. My Ego was really struggling with my St Aug in the summer months. I haven't yet run the Honda in the summer, but based on what I'm seeing so far, it is doing a great job.

Keep those blades sharp regardless of brand as it can make a big difference.


----------

